# plumbing labour costs only to plumb 3,500 sq ft house?



## roosterreds (30 Jan 2012)

hi just wondering how much it cost for plumbers labour only to plumb 3500sft house with ufh downstairs 9 rads upstairs bathroom five ensuites pressurised domestic system solar panels with 500 litre cyl condenseing oil boiler


----------



## Shane007 (30 Jan 2012)

You would have to provide detailed drawings and have an indepth consulation for anyone to answer that question.

There are too many unknowns in the summary you have given.


----------



## roosterreds (30 Jan 2012)

just looking for rough estimate understand need drawings


----------



## Shane007 (1 Feb 2012)

It is too hard to price without drawings, but you are looking at approx 2 weeks work to 2 people. Electrician about 3 days to wire UFH with stats in all rooms. All works will be spread over the build so a lot of back & forwarding. This would also include oil tank installation, oil pipe, etc.

So, (labour rate x 10 x 2 + electician labour rate x 3) + VAT @ 13.5%


----------

